

Zen and the Art of iOS - adir1
http://www.adir1.com/2012/02/zen-and-the-art-of-ios/

======
Codhisattva
Sorry but the bait and switch is disappointing. If you want to rag on the
Genius Bar, then perhaps that should be a second blog post.

~~~
adir1
Maybe I edited out too much while proofreading - rag on Genius Bar was clearly
secondary. I was hoping to hear confirmation whether what "Trained Apple
Employees" were saying, or whether my own understanding is correct.

